# HUGE Riflerscope Sale - Nightforce, Steiner, Leica, Athlon + More



## gr8fuldoug (Dec 13, 2011)

*HUGE Riflescope Sale*

All Nightforce NXS Scopes through May 28th

Athlon Ares BTR 4.5-27x50 - APLR3 FFP IR MIL through June 3rd & Athlon Midas BTR 1-6x24 - ATSR1 SFP IR MOA while supply lasts

All Meopta Artemis & Meopta Meopro 4.5-14x44's

Leica Visus & Magnus - limited quantities

All Steiner GS3's with 4a Reticle

I think you're getting the point. If you're looking for a riflescope now is a great time to get one. Please give us a call, 516-217-1000, to discuss which is right for you.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day.

Please follow me on instagram at gr8fuldoug1 

Thank you for your continued support.

If there is anything else that I can assist you with please let me know.
Doug
Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com
Cameras,Binoculars, Spotting Scopes, Rifle Scopes | Camera Land NY
Long Islands Largest Camera and Sports Optics Superstore


----------

